

It now appears possible to hack a (fancy, Japanese) toilet - mathattack
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/it-now-appears-possible-to-hack-a-fancy-japanese-toilet/278322/

======
ColinWright
Lots of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146306)

Some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6159659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6159659)

Others:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6154204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6154204)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6155216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6155216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6160562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6160562)

